# Hello help if you can



## Ddraudt (Jul 22, 2011)

I have a clown fish, flame angle,goby,cleaner shrimp, star fish and all my snails died in the last 3 days all my levels are good I have some brown algea that is being treated and I just don't understand why everything is dying. All my hard and soft corals are doing great if anyone can help that would be great.


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

I'm guessing that you "treated" your algae with a product that contains copper or a different chemical that kills inverts.


----------



## Ddraudt (Jul 22, 2011)

No it was safe for all fish and corals is their anything else I should treat it with


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

are you sure? most are not safe for invertebrates. What is the brand?


----------



## Ddraudt (Jul 22, 2011)

It's algeafix. It's for brown, green and such.


----------



## CyberBob (Jul 22, 2011)

Ddraudt said:


> It's algeafix. It's for brown, green and such.


Sorry to tell you this, but it isn't always safe for crustaceans, etc. 
check here:
http://www.fosterandsmithaquatics.com/product/prod_display.cfm?pcatid=4098

freshwater algaefix isn't safe, but marine should be if used in saltwater.
Does your bottle say marine algaefix on it?


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

I would do a large water change and see if that helps... what salinity are you running? calicum level? Alk?


----------



## CyberBob (Jul 22, 2011)

Fishfirst said:


> I would do a large water change and see if that helps... what salinity are you running? calicum level? Alk?


+1 definetly should do a 50% WC
I would also try to collect as many dead snails as you can. I had a tank of snails all die one time and it took me about 2 months to get it back to normal. They make a lot of waste if the fish don't eat them. The corpses will actually start to poison the water if left unchecked.

You should definetly double check the levels every day for the next week or so and keep track and any fluctuations. You will se an ammonia spike 1st, then a nitrtite spike. You can catch it early before it kills any fish. If you start getting a grey cloud, do 50% WC every day until it clears up. It's what saved my tank when i used a copper based algaefix. Now I make sure to read the back of the bottle very closely hehe.

the last bit of advice I would give you is to switch to purigen.
I never use carbon or zeolite anymore. purigen is rechargable also.
Well, I only use carbon to remove meds.
http://www.fosterandsmithaquatics.com/product/Prod_Display.cfm?pcatid=4190&inm=1&N=2004+113803+2032


----------



## I catch my own (Sep 1, 2011)

Either the chemical you used contains copper, or the snails you purchased were collected in temperate water and are unable to adapt to the tropical temperature of your tank, a common problem with snails offered in stores.


----------



## platies pwn (Nov 29, 2010)

stop with the ressurecting!


----------

